# Peeing inside minutes after peeing outside



## We Love Trooper (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have my first Vizsla puppy, Trooper. He is only 9 weeks old and is beautiful, sweet and I can tell he wants to please. The current issue we are facing is that he relieves himself outside and minutes later pees inside. It is so hard to pick him up in the act because his cues are almost non existent. He will take a few steps and immediately squat without circling or sniffing. I always tell him, "No!" I then will immediately put him in his kennel and take him out 20 minutes later and praise him for peeing outside. He has never pooped in the house. What am I doing wrong? It simply isn't practical to tether him to me with our busy lifestyle. We run our own business, have 3 small children... You get the picture. Any advice? Is this just going to "click" one day with him?


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure you should put him in his crate after being scolded for going potty in the house? I always took our pup outside, and put her where I wanted her to go pee. 

Tons of praise, over the top GOOD BOY when he gets it right. 

A friend of mine would clean up a mess inside with an old towel, then place the towel out where she wanted her puppy to go to the bathroom so his scent was out there. She would take him to that spot every time he had an accident. 

Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe just hang outside with him a little longer. Let him go two or three times before you bring him in.


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

House training our boy took 2-3 weeks, he had a couple of accidents, but we never punished him, they can feel your frustration and sometimes they push it. I used to crate him shortly after his pee break. Sometimes they pee cause they are happy or excited. The first month is a bit of a work. I remember we were out every hour. 
Don't worry about it too much, he will pick up the potty schedule. 

Good luck.


----------

